# T3



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Saw my grandma today and noticed shes been prescribed t3 and turns out she has been taking it for four years straight... AT A DOSAGE OF 75mcg ED!.. This is pharmacy grade stuff to, so strong stuff.

Now i thought the replacement dosage was just 25mcg?.. Also i'm pretty sure it's bad for your heart at higher dosages and yet she also has angina and some other issues going in that area + she is approaching 70.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Everyone is different, especially from someone who has a medical thyroid condition and someone who has a healthy fuctional thyroid and uses for recreational use.

From a medi-checks tets, 25mg of Uni-Pharma T3 puts me at the very high end of the scale of a healthy fuctioning thyroid. I did actually post up the results on here.

I think recreational users go too high. I feel 25mcg - 37.5 mcg is very adequate if looking to aid in fat loss and keep metabolism reviving, 50mcg absolute max for most imho.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

If she's elderly then she's going to need a lot more of the drug for her metabolism to perform at the same rate that a younger person's would with a lower dose. Re: the side effects, they'd generally come as a result of an excess of thyroid hormone in the body as opposed to from the dosage of the drug itself, and if her thyroid is performing at an optimal level, then she won't experience all those side effects.

50mcg puts me right at the top end of the normal range, personally, from all the people I've discussed with and research I've done most will find the same, whilst others might even find 25mcg to be very effective.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Cronus said:


> Everyone is different, especially from someone who has a medical thyroid condition and someone who has a healthy fuctional thyroid and uses for *recreational use*.
> 
> From a medi-checks tets, 25mg of Uni-Pharma T3 puts me at the very high end of the scale of a healthy fuctioning thyroid. I did actually post up the results on here.
> 
> I think *recreational users* go too high. I feel 25mcg - 37.5 mcg is very adequate if looking to aid in fat loss and keep metabolism reviving, 50mcg absolute max for most imho.


 I don't think people are using T3 at parties, mate :lol:

Re: dosing, I personally and from all the research I've done deem 75mcg to be the sweet spot for most in terms of results/sides and 50mcg to be a nice boost and very mild cycle, though there are going to be some people like yourself who are sensitive to it.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> I don't think people are using T3 at parties, mate :lol:
> 
> Re: dosing, I personally and from all the research I've done deem 75mcg to be the sweet spot for most in terms of results/sides and 50mcg to be a nice boost and very mild cycle, though there are going to be some people like yourself who are sensitive to it.


 Probs not most fitting word, but BB is a hobby for most, so I'll say for typical gym rat, only few here are either stepping on stage or even less, actually sponsored/paid.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Cronus said:


> Probs not most fitting word, but BB is a hobby for most, so I'll say for typical gym rat, only few here are either stepping on stage or even less, actually sponsored/paid.


 Recreational is literally "done for enjoyment" so typically refers to party drugs I guess, I suppose PED is the most fitting word but then people automatically read "Performance Enhancing Drug" whereas it can also mean "Physique Enhancing Drug" which T3 would of course be used for by a gym rat.

Anyway, I'm being pedantic :lol:


----------



## Glosss (Feb 1, 2016)

I bet shes fkin shredded tho.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Glosss said:


> I bet shes fkin shredded tho.


 She's a fooking mammoth.


----------

